# IUD removal and Medicare



## kterry0474 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have not been able to recieve payment for Medicare for the removal of an IUD in the office or at the OR. Does anyone have any information on it and would they need an ABN if it is not.


----------



## tmerickson (Aug 30, 2011)

Why was the IUD removed?  Expired? Pt wants to get pregant? If the pt wanted to get pregnant, CMS does not cover that.  If there is a problem or it's time to remove and insert a new one, they do cover that.


----------



## kterry0474 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just because it is time for it to come out. The patient is over 65


----------

